# Where to find Pennzoil Marine Grease?



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, does anyone have any ideas on where to find Pennzoil Multi-Purpose Marine Grease around Pensacola? I need it to pack my bearings in the trailer and I really have looked a lot of places. I hate to switch to a different brand just because I can't find it.

Any ideas?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are using bearing buddies use any grease and just keep them pumped up. It's all about the same thing anyway. I have been using all kinds of grease for 40 years and never had a problem with bearing failures from mixing the different brands. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

sealark said:


> If you are using bearing buddies use any grease and just keep them pumped up. It's all about the same thing anyway. I have been using all kinds of grease for 40 years and never had a problem with bearing failures from mixing the different brands. :thumbup::thumbup:


 25years X2


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Swapping greases is not a good idea. Yea you say you have done it that way for 25yrs. I heard you.

One type grease can break down another brand of grease. 

No....I don't know where to get Penzoil grease. I just keep using Valvoline moly EP for Ford/Lincoln on everything.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

When I searched it came up for Ace hardware.com, so Ace might carry it locally.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Swapping greases is not a good idea. Yea you say you have done it that way for 25yrs. I heard you.
> 
> One type grease can break down another brand of grease.
> 
> No....I don't know where to get Penzoil grease. I just keep using Valvoline moly EP for Ford/Lincoln on everything.


That's like saying that two kinds of the same vis. oil wont mix. So what if grease breaks down another brand grease in the end it's still grease. I have at least 40 years of mixing them. It's all a hype to get someone to stay with a certain brand. I just keep the bearings full of the cheapest tube grease that will fit the gun. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just some info I got in school from a lubrication chemist some 40yrs ago.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What I like is when I use different color and brands grease is when it comes out like on the steering of my E-tec it looks rainbow colored. I'm not trying to start a pissing contest just telling what I have done without any problems. The grease is probably like gas trucks it all comes from one or two manufactures before it goes into the individual tubes.:thumbup:


----------

